# C&C generals won't install



## cptpooface (Aug 15, 2003)

Yes I do own the game and it is the real set of discs being used, not a back up or anything out of the ordinary. I have 12Gb of hard drive space left, and have had the game on my computer before this. I played it a ton a couple months ago then deleted it and started playing some different games, now I am trying to install the game again. The first time I tried it I was given a message that said some of the game files were found already on the hard drive so I could either delete it or reinstall missing components I said to reinstall, I then got a message that said, "Error 1305 Error reading from file C:\Program Files\Command and Conquer Generals\Data\English\Movies\sizzle_review.bik Verify that the file exists and that you can access it. I can then retry or abort. I clicked abort and went through the steps again only this time I deleted the game instead of reinstalling it, this worked without any problems. I then tried to install it. This time things were normal I was asked the cd-key and what directory I wanted to put it in, then I clicked ok for it to start installing and the same message came up. This time I tried retry instead of abort and the installation continues on as normal, after two or three percent it gives the message again. I retried it again and again, every two or three percent I would retry, I finally got to 100% and the message comes up again, only this time retry does not work. So I click abort and I get another message. Error 1603 fatal error during installation. Consult windows installer help (msi.chm) or MSDN for more information. This happens everytime I try to install it. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

try to remove the game in the registry. if not the only alternative is reinstall


----------



## cptpooface (Aug 15, 2003)

How do I get it off the registry, and I have tried reinstalling it but the same error keeps happening I just need to get the error fixed and then it should install fine. I think I already fully deleted the game so I am now trying to fully install the game all over again.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

type in regedit in the run box on the start menu. i emplore you to be careful in what you do because you can really mess stuff up. but any way with out having the game installed right now my self i do not know what to show you but c&c entry should be under software in hk local machine


----------



## cptpooface (Aug 15, 2003)

i found it in the registry and I am going to try to delete it and reinstall it do u think that will work?


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

it should, sorry it took long i had to go to work


----------



## kyrk (May 23, 2004)

i didnt work for me , i got the same problem....need help!


----------

